# [CANDY/SPLASH]Pochwal się swoim *splashem

## wodzik

tak sobie i mysle, ze na wszystkich forach taki temat jest, a u nas nie, wiec u nas tez just jest  :Very Happy: 

a ze na razie mam strasznie zasmiecony pulpit, to sie pochwale fbsplashem, bo mi sie podoba   :Twisted Evil: 

http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=links1td5.png

----------

## Odinist

Można prosić o theme do fbsplasha  :Question:   :Smile: 

----------

## wodzik

znalzlem na jakim gnome/kde art. nie wiem jak sie nazywa bo zmienilem mu troche nazwe z tego co kojarze, ale jak co wal na priwa to spakuje i wysle maile.

a propos wie ktos jak umiescic na tym forum kawalek htmla, tak zeby bylo widac miniaturke zamiast linka. cos w stylu:

<a href="http://img247.imageshack.us/my.php?image=links1qi1.png" target="_blank"><img src="http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/9768/links1qi1.th.png" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a>

----------

## timor

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> ...a ze na razie mam strasznie zasmiecony pulpit, to sie pochwale fbsplashem, bo mi sie podoba

 To ja też mogę co najwyżej fbsplash'a  :Wink: 

Jest to przeróbka innego splash'a, którego znalazłem ale w za dużej rozdzielczości. Mam taki cały zestaw w tej stylistyce: grub, fbsplash, gdm, splash kde  :Smile: 

----------

## v7n

http://www.fotosik.pl/pokaz_obrazek/pelny/e11d53a83f545286.html

chce ktoś mojego theme'a? q-;

----------

## n0rbi666

Ależ proszę :]

http://usera.imagecave.com/n0rbi666/Misc/konsola.jpg

----------

## wodzik

hehe. widze ze wiecej userow gentoo ma fajny splash niz pulpit   :Twisted Evil:  ciekawe o czym to swiadczy   :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> hehe. widze ze wiecej userow gentoo ma fajny splash niz pulpit   ciekawe o czym to swiadczy  

 

O tym, że używają "startx"?

Btw. jakby ktoś wiedział jak zrobić takie tło jak w tym splashu albo jak usunąć ten paskudny pasek na dole bez przycinania obrazka to bardzo poproszę o informację.

----------

## timor

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Btw. jakby ktoś wiedział jak zrobić takie tło jak w tym splashu albo jak usunąć ten paskudny pasek na dole bez przycinania obrazka to bardzo poproszę o informację.

 W GIMP'ie...? Wywalasz pasek, skalujesz resztę, rozmywasz.

----------

## BeteNoire

Napisałem "bez przycinania obrazka" nie bez powodu. Wiem jak w Gimpie przyciąć, przeskalować i rozmyć, ale mi chodzi o dokładnie ten sam wygląd i tą samą rozdzielczość.

----------

## timor

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Napisałem "bez przycinania obrazka" nie bez powodu. Wiem jak w Gimpie przyciąć, przeskalować i rozmyć, ale mi chodzi o dokładnie ten sam wygląd i tą samą rozdzielczość.

 Myślałem, że chcesz sie pozbyć paseczka gentoo. Można zrobić gradient samemu, ale żeby ładnie wyszło to trzeba sporo posiedzieć dobierając kolory i odpowiednie efekty... Ja tam leniwy jestem  :Wink: 

----------

## wodzik

wlasciwie to mial byc watek o tym jak wygladaja nasze pulpity, wiec zapodam swoj, zrobiony dokladnie wg. jakiegos opisu w necie. dodam ze snieg jest generowany na bieżąco i jak na dworze pogoda jest jaka jest chociaz na kompie snieg pada    :Smile: 

http://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zrzutekranuwe8.png

i widok kostki

http://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zrzutekranu1or2.png

----------

## Yatmai

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Ależ proszę :]
> 
> http://usera.imagecave.com/n0rbi666/Misc/konsola.jpg

 

Dasz linka albo jakiś namiar na thema ?  :Smile:  Strasznie mi się tło podoba  :Smile: 

----------

## Yaro

Moje KDE   :Wink: 

http://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zrzutekranu7zs2.png

----------

## timor

Jak zrobiłeś ten Mac'owy paseczek na dole? Ja mam teraz taki przez super karambę, ale karamba pochłania masę pamięci i obciąża mi procka na jakieś 5%. Nie stety nie udało mi się uruchomić kibadock ;/

----------

## no4b

Oto mój pulpit:

http://img411.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gentoo20061230bq2.png

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Yaro wrote:*   

> Moje KDE  
> 
> http://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zrzutekranu7zs2.png

 

Co to za dekoracje okien?

Trochę moich zrzutek KDE jest tutaj.

----------

## pancurski

swojego fluxa nie pokaże, bo straciłem całego /home :/, a przy okazji, jak robicie ze w terminalu macie ladny kolor czcionki pokazujący nazwe hosta itd...u mnie jest obleśny żarówiasty zielony ewentualnie niebieski żarówiasty

----------

## BeteNoire

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/articles/prompt-magic.xml

[EDIT]

To pochwalcie się jeszcze kolorkami MC.

Mi po kilku próbach i ślęczeniu nad konfigami udało się osiągnąć coś takiego (uwaga, png ma 1,3 mb, bo jpg spłyca kolory). Na górze MC usera, na dole administratora.

Zestawy kolorów są odpowiednio tu i tu.

[/EDIT]

----------

## Yaro

 *timor wrote:*   

> Jak zrobiłeś ten Mac'owy paseczek na dole? Ja mam teraz taki przez super karambę, ale karamba pochłania masę pamięci i obciąża mi procka na jakieś 5%. Nie stety nie udało mi się uruchomić kibadock ;/

 

Ten pasek to ksmoothdock.

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Co to za dekoracje okien? 

 

Troche zmodyfikowałem ten temat http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=48867. 

Jak by ktoś pytał to styl KDE to Domino, z tym, że nie w wersji 0.2 znajdującej na kde-look (bo nie podobały mi się w niej kontury przycisków), a w wersji 0.3rc1, dostępnej na http://home.arcor.de/michaellentner/. Ikony to oczywiście Tango.

----------

## n0rbi666

Art.root - thema sam robiłem, więc linka na razie nie ma - jak tylko internet zacznie działać mi z normalną prędkością - wrzucę gdzieś  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> tak sobie i mysle, ze na wszystkich forach taki temat jest, a u nas nie, wiec u nas tez just jest 
> 
> a ze na razie mam strasznie zasmiecony pulpit, to sie pochwale fbsplashem, bo mi sie podoba  
> 
> http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=links1td5.png

 

gdzie moge to cudo znalezc?  :Smile: 

----------

## vutives

Moje jest tu. Za piękne to to nie jest ale na razie nie mam zbytnio czasu, żeby upiękaszać system.  :Razz:  Chciałbym jeszcze mieć Liquid Weather ++ ale jedyny server, który obsługuje ten aplet i wykrywa moje miasto Ostrołękę ostatnio nie łączy się z tym apletem  :Sad: . Czy u Was Ostrołęka "działa" w liquid weather?

----------

## timor

Przy okazji czy znacie jakiś system deskletów dla KDE inny niż karamba? Ten ostatni działa mi na nerwy  :Wink: 

----------

## Odinist

mój

----------

## koper

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *Yaro wrote:*   Moje KDE  
> 
> http://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zrzutekranu7zs2.png 
> 
> Co to za dekoracje okien?
> ...

 

 @BeteNoire podpowiesz jak wyciagnac temperature dysku ? Korzystam z hddtemp, ale on dziala tylko z prawami roota. Czy Ty korzystasz z czegos innego ?

 Koper

----------

## BeteNoire

```
ls -l /usr/sbin/hddtemp

-rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 23220 lis  4 00:18 /usr/sbin/hddtemp
```

Mówi Ci to coś?  :Wink:  Conky już ma wbudowaną obsługę hddtemp więc nawet nie wiem czy suid jest potrzebny. Oczywiście /usr/sbin mam w ścieżce mojego usera.

----------

## joker

klik!

a to moj pulpit.

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  *n0rbi666 wrote:*   Ależ proszę :]
> 
> http://usera.imagecave.com/n0rbi666/Misc/konsola.jpg 
> 
> Dasz linka albo jakiś namiar na thema ?  Strasznie mi się tło podoba 

 

Proszę  :Smile:  http://torus.uck.pk.edu.pl/~la017/test.tar.gz (jaka uczelnia, taki serwer  :Laughing:  )

----------

## koper

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ls -l /usr/sbin/hddtemp
> 
> ...

 

 Oczywiscie, ze mowi, ale jako zwykly user mam prawo do hddtemp. Tylko, ze sam program nie zwraca temperatury, z tego co sprawdzilem wydaje mi sie, ze to brak uprawnien usera do meiszania w dyskach, ale moge sie mylic.

 Sorki za offtop...

 Koper

----------

## Yatmai

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> Proszę  http://torus.uck.pk.edu.pl/~la017/test.tar.gz (jaka uczelnia, taki serwer  )

 

Dzięki wielkie  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *koper wrote:*   

> ale jako zwykly user mam prawo do hddtemp. Tylko, ze sam program nie zwraca temperatury, z tego co sprawdzilem wydaje mi sie, ze to brak uprawnien usera do meiszania w dyskach, ale moge sie mylic.

 

No to masz te uprawnienia czy nie masz? Od tego jest właśnie suid, żebyś mógł mieszać tam gdzie tylko root miesza.

```
~ $ hddtemp /dev/hda

/dev/hda: ST94813A: 25°C
```

Co Ci się wyświetla po wydaniu tej komendy?

----------

## koper

```

vader@AIEOU ~ $ /usr/sbin/hddtemp /dev/sda

/dev/sda: ATA ST3250620AS: S.M.A.R.T. not available

```

root:

```

AIEOU vader # /usr/sbin/hddtemp /dev/sda

/dev/sda: ST3250620AS: 25Â°C

```

 Juz sobie poradzilem, dodalem do crona skrypt zapisujacy do pliku wyniki temperatur, a do karamby biore wynik z pliku.

 Pozdrawiam

 KoperLast edited by koper on Fri Jan 19, 2007 2:02 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BeteNoire

A propos tematów konsoli

----------

## c2p

Ja mam takie coś:

user:

```
c2p@segfault ~ $ hddtemp /dev/hda /dev/hdb

bash: hddtemp: command not found
```

root:

```
segfault ~ # hddtemp /dev/hda /dev/hdb

/dev/hda: ST3120026A: 45°C

/dev/hdb: ST340810A: 41°C
```

Ale za to w conky wszystko ładnie pobiera, no i jak ktoś nie chce się bawić w suidy to może tak sprawdzać:

```
c2p@segfault ~ $ nc localhost 7634

|/dev/hda|ST3120026A|45|C||/dev/hdb|ST340810A|41|C|
```

pod warunkiem, że /etc/init.d/hddtemp jest uruchomiony.

pozdrawiam

----------

## wodzik

tak jakos niemrawo sie tu zrobilo, wiec zapodam jeszcze to:

http://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=radek8px.png

znalazlem to podczas dzisiejszego porzadkowania dysku ;]

----------

## Jabolem

Moje KDE:

http://194.54.84.93/jabolem/snapshot1.png

http://194.54.84.93/jabolem/snapshot2.png

Pozdrawiam,

Jabolem

----------

## c3l3r1on

to moze ja sie "pochwale" chociaz nie ma czym zabardzo ;/ ale lubie taki spartanski wyglad  :Smile: , poszedlem raczej w kierunki malej zasobno zernosci  :Smile: 

http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/1433/cpuwp8.jpg

Fluxbox + conky  :Smile: 

edit

mhm skoro juz nie ma offtopa, to male pytanko jak wyciagnac temperature z grafy nvidii ?

----------

## Yatmai

nvclock -T  :Smile: 

----------

## Odinist

 *Jabolem wrote:*   

> Moje KDE:
> 
> http://194.54.84.93/jabolem/snapshot1.png
> 
> http://194.54.84.93/jabolem/snapshot2.png
> ...

 

A ponoć w topicu wrzucamy screenshoty z konsoli z fbsplash   :Razz:   :Wink: 

----------

## wodzik

chyba nie przeczytales pierwszego watka ;]

----------

## v7n

o lol - albo szukajka nie działa, albo na polisz f.g.o. nie ma tematu, gdzie chwalimy się screenami z xów

chyba czas taki założyć ;p

----------

## m010ch

 *v7n wrote:*   

> o lol - albo szukajka nie działa, albo na polisz f.g.o. nie ma tematu, gdzie chwalimy się screenami z xów
> 
> chyba czas taki założyć ;p

 

Właśnie nie ma  :Exclamation:   Też się kiedyś dziwiłem jak to możliwe, ale polish f.g.o. to chyba jedno z nielicznych forum, gdzie zabrakło tematu typu "Pokaż swój pulpit"  :Surprised: 

----------

## szolek

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> tak jakos niemrawo sie tu zrobilo, wiec zapodam jeszcze to:
> 
> http://img409.imageshack.us/my.php?image=radek8px.png
> 
> znalazlem to podczas dzisiejszego porzadkowania dysku ;]

 

Piękny. Można prosić?

----------

## wodzik

 *m010ch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Właśnie nie ma   Też się kiedyś dziwiłem jak to możliwe, ale polish f.g.o. to chyba jedno z nielicznych forum, gdzie zabrakło tematu typu "Pokaż swój pulpit" 

 

hm wydaje mi się ze właśnie ten watek miał temu służyć, ale się jakoś otw zrobiło ;]

----------

## Robert W.

Oto mój fbsplash:

http://profile.imageshack.us/user/robert_w/images

Są to moje modyfikacje tematów dostępnych na kdelook.orgLast edited by Robert W. on Sat Aug 04, 2007 8:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Yatmai

Że tak spytam co to za klient poczty ?  :Smile:  Spodobał mi się  :Wink: 

----------

## Robert W.

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Że tak spytam co to za klient poczty ?  Spodobał mi się 

 To nie klient poczty, tylko czytnik grup dyskusyjnych, slrn.

----------

## Yatmai

A da się go zaprząc do poczty ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Robert W.

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> A da się go zaprząc do poczty ? 

 Chyba raczej nie.

----------

## d0b

może ktoś zdradzić jak to zrobić że wszystko jest przezroczyste, nawet okno przegladarki i jest widoczne tło pulpitu jak tu http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=7670651431176b0de2cb&m=screen

pozdro

----------

## Odinist

[img]http://xs218.xs.to/xs218/07323/08-08-07_1343.jpg.xs.jpg[/img]

----------

## d0b

temat moze i starty ale postanowilem zapodac swoja zrzutke bo w koncu uruchomilem Gentoo  :Smile: 

http://img62.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zrzutekranu1vx0.jpg

----------

## Robert W.

 *d0b wrote:*   

> temat moze i starty ale postanowilem zapodac swoja zrzutke bo w koncu uruchomilem Gentoo 
> 
> http://img62.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zrzutekranu1vx0.jpg

 Z fbsplashem ma to niewiele wspólnego. Dla KDE jest inny wątek.

----------

## timor

 *d0b wrote:*   

> może ktoś zdradzić jak to zrobić że wszystko jest przezroczyste, nawet okno przegladarki i jest widoczne tło pulpitu jak tu http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=1&screen_id=7670651431176b0de2cb&m=screen
> 
> pozdro

 Może nie za późno... Beryl, Compiz itp  :Wink: 

----------

## w.tabin

Chciałbym odświeżyć troche temat

 *Robert W. wrote:*   

> Oto mój fbsplash:
> 
> http://profile.imageshack.us/user/robert_w/images
> 
> Są to moje modyfikacje tematów dostępnych na kdelook.org

 

Można coś takiego zrobić na kernelu 2.6.23 (uvesafb i fbcondecor).

pozdrawiam  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Spaulding

http://p1r4te.jatsu.pl/console.png  :Razz: 

----------

## w.tabin

 *CzErYnA wrote:*   

> http://p1r4te.jatsu.pl/console.png 

 

Fajnie, że istnieje taka możliwość, a przy okazji mógłbyś napisać jak to zrobić. Obecnie mam pasek postępu z livecd-2007.0 ale w konsoli nie mam już tego graficznego paska.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Spaulding

tutaj masz moj pliczek /etc/issue http://p1r4te.jatsu.pl/issue ;] sobie go odpowiednio edytuj i powinno hulac  :Smile: 

----------

## w.tabin

 *CzErYnA wrote:*   

> tutaj masz moj pliczek /etc/issue http://p1r4te.jatsu.pl/issue ;] sobie go odpowiednio edytuj i powinno hulac 

 

Raczej chodziło mi to jak wygląda twój wpis w 

```
/boot/grub/grub.conf
```

 

```
/etc/conf.d/splash
```

 

```
/etc/conf.d/fbcondecor
```

------------------zmieniony 30.10.2007 r --------------------

Wreszcie mi się udało  :Very Happy: 

Wystarczyło wyrzucić plik 

```
/etc/conf.d/splash
```

i wszystko zaczęło hulać. 

Nie musiałem nic zmieniać we wpisie 

```
/boot/grub/grub.conf
```

Wystarczyło wyedytować plik 

```
/etc/conf.d/fbcondecor
```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## wodzik

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> tak sobie i mysle, ze na wszystkich forach taki temat jest, a u nas nie, wiec u nas tez just jest :D
> 
> a ze na razie mam strasznie zasmiecony pulpit, to sie pochwale fbsplashem, bo mi sie podoba  :twisted: 
> 
> http://img172.imageshack.us/my.php?image=links1td5.png

 

"wydaje mi sie", ze autor tworzac watek mial na mysli wlasnie PULPIT, jak wskazuje nazwa, a przy okazji fbsplashe. moze faktycznie w nazwie moglem dac "i" albo "lub", ale wydawalo mi sie ze nazwa jest dosc wymownai i na konsole raczej nikt uzywajacy gentoo nie powie "pulpit".  dziwne jest dla mnie zakladanie nowego watka na pulpity, tym bardziej ze pare screenow przedstawiajacych wlasnie pulpit tez tu jest.

a ogolnie te watki mozna by placzyc, albo faktycznie podzielic na only fbsplash i only pulpity, bo sie zamieszanie robi.

----------

## Poe

do prezentowania swoich pulpitów Xowych słuzy ten wątek

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-536962-highlight-pulpit.html

----------

## rivivarius

http://img367.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fbscreenshotau4.png

----------

